# Clonazolam is so potent



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I've had a couple bloopers with this powerful benzodiazepine. It only took 0.5mg for me to get into a car crash(a very minor one).

The cop could tell I was drugged. He was generous and didn't give me a dui but told me that i m lucky I didnt.

I arrived home and redosed because in my drugged state I didn't tell that it was affecting me. I blacked out at 1mg. Other than a couple fragments.my mind is blank of what happened.

I also had another blackout when I went to six flags with my sister and cousin. Just to compare the potency of this drug with etizolam, I consumed 3mg of etizolam and was still coherent and sober. I added 0.5 mg of clonazolam into the mix and I blacked out. I have no memory of six flags other than getting on the batman ride.

I really soured the experience for my cousin and sister. I'm such an idiot. 

Be careful with dosing this powerful benzodiazepine. A starting dose of 0.25mg should be used. This makes Xanax look like a tic tac.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking about getting some research chemicals. What kind of package does it come in? Anything on the outside saying what it is?? I dont want anything suspicious sent to my house.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I never take less than 5 at a time, often 10 at a time. It doesn't impair me in the least. Even doctors can't tell that I'm loaded like a freight train, as I'm able to have high-level sophisticated conversations with them. One of those doctors is an "addiction specialist," so he should be especially good at identifying somebody who is drugged, but I entirely fool him. If he had a toxicology screen he'd be totally shocked that he just had one of the most sophisticated conversations he's ever had with any patient while that patient shouldn't even be able to find his car, much less drive to his office.

It kicked my mother's a** though such that she feel down, only made it into the passenger seat with help, only made it into the house with my help and then spent a couple hour sleeping on our floor. That was from one 0.5mg tablet.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Imbored21 said:


> Thinking about getting some. What kind of package does it come in? Anything on the outside saying what it is?? I dont want anything suspicious sent to my house.


If you buy from the UK it will be in an ordinary padded envelope with UK postage on it, looking like any other envelope from the UK.

Inside it will be packed in plastic bags that clearly indicated what it is and have the necessary warning that it's not for human use, as they must keep up the pretense that it's for laboratory used only -- otherwise it would be a drug, and regulated as such. As long as they can keep up the ridiculous pretense that it's laboratory reagent, then it's legally not a drug and thus not regulated as a drug.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

If you take Klonopin regularly I can assure you that small amounts won't even faze you. When I was on 2 to 3 mg per day I wouldn't even be able to feel .25. It won't last, most people build up tolerance to benzos in pretty short order.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> If you buy from the UK it will be in an ordinary padded envelope with UK postage on it, looking like any other envelope from the UK.
> 
> Inside it will be packed in plastic bags that clearly indicated what it is and have the necessary warning that it's not for human use, as they must keep up the pretense that it's for laboratory used only -- otherwise it would be a drug, and regulated as such. As long as they can keep up the ridiculous pretense that it's laboratory reagent, then it's legally not a drug and thus not regulated as a drug.


This drug completely kicked my sisters *** much worse than me. 0.5 mg had her sleep in the daytime for 8 straight hours (7am until 3pm).When she woke up she was stumbling and drugged. Her speech was slow and slurred. When I found her she was in her underwear not wearing any pants. Even as late as around 9ish her speech was still slow and she had difficulty walking.

This benzo is quite potent. I like it, I just haven't tamed it yet.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Imbored21 said:


> Thinking about getting some research chemicals. What kind of package does it come in? Anything on the outside saying what it is?? I dont want anything suspicious sent to my house.


If they're foreign, there will be a Customs label, but they intentionally scribble that such that you can't even make out it's in English, much less what it might be.

Clonazelam shouldn't be that stunningly potent. It should be equal to a 2 mg Klonopin tablet or 2 mg bar of Xanax. Though I supposed most folks didn't spend 9 years munching on bars of Xanax and most have probably never seen the fabled 2 mg bar.

There is also the issue of body mass. I'm twice the size of some petite & slender girls. That alone should allow me to handle more.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

That was pretty stupid of you OP to drive with the drug before you knew how it would affect you. You were lucky you didnt get a DUI or worse kill someone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Noca said:


> That was pretty stupid of you OP to drive with the drug before you knew how it would affect you. You were lucky you didnt get a DUI or worse kill someone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was on auto pilot. I felt fine when I decided to go for a drive. I honestly have no idea where I was heading. I felt anxiety free and didn't want to waste the moment at home.so I hopped on my car. No clue where I was going, like I said I was on auto pilot.

I've also had eperience with etizolam and never had issues. I didn't think clonazolam would be such an animal of a benzo for such a low.dose. 0.5mg is nothing..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> That was pretty stupid of you OP to drive with the drug before you knew how it would affect you. You were lucky you didnt get a DUI or worse kill someone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I drive on much larger amounts though I have a long & extensive history with benzos and no benzo has ever negatively impacted my driving ability.

Lack of sleep (which has nothing to to with benzos) has adversely impacted my driving and is what destroyed a 2003 Chevy Impala.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> If you take Klonopin regularly I can assure you that small amounts won't even faze you. When I was on 2 to 3 mg per day I wouldn't even be able to feel .25. It won't last, most people build up tolerance to benzos in pretty short order.


You must keep in mind that while it's the analogue of Klonopin it's notably more potent on a per mg basis. A 0.5 clonazolam tablet is equal to a 2 mg Klonopin tablet. Most folks don't have a high enough tolerance to take a 2mg Klonopin or 2mg Xanax bar.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> You must keep in mind that while it's the analogue of Klonopin it's notably more potent on a per mg basis. A 0.5 clonazolam tablet is equal to a 2 mg Klonopin tablet. Most folks don't have a high enough tolerance to take a 2mg Klonopin or 2mg Xanax bar.


Actually I didn't realize that there was that much of a difference. ops


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> Actually I didn't realize that there was that much of a difference. ops


Similar to how diclazepam is the analog of Valium, but a 2 mg diclazepam is equal to 20 mg of Valium. The analog is 10 times more potent per mg! That's equal to two 10 mg Valium tablets, two of the largest that exist in the world.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

What would you'd say is an equivalent dosage of clonazepam to 10mg of Valium?
@UltraShy


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

These research chemicals seem to be what Dr. Mark VinerMD used to refer to as "super benzodiazepines" He's an interesting character and has his weird videos, though I have seen him make fundamental errors even as a practitioner.

Now, I believe in benzos but not as life changers or savers, only emergency usage or sleep.. I'd try MDMA and Oxtocin because I believe I have a persistent serotonin issue and ASD.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

This is highly subjective to your own anxiety levels and chemistry. Everyone should start on the lowest dosage and work your way up. I wasn't feeling effects until 1mg. I function and do absolutely fine on that!

Wait...dunno but I'm on ClonzePAM. If that makes a difference? I'm sure it does but how if anyone knows?


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

reaffected said:


> This is highly subjective to your own anxiety levels and chemistry. Everyone should start on the lowest dosage and work your way up. I wasn't feeling effects until 1mg. I function and do absolutely fine on that!
> 
> Wait...dunno but I'm on ClonzePAM. If that makes a difference? I'm sure it does but how if anyone knows?


It makes a huge difference. 0.5mg clonazoLAM is equivalent to 2mg clonazePAM.

so your 1mg clonazePAM is equivalent to 0.25mg clonazoLAM.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

tonyhd71 said:


> It makes a huge difference. 0.5mg clonazoLAM is equivalent to 2mg clonazePAM.
> 
> so your 1mg clonazePAM is equivalent to 0.25mg clonazoLAM.


Okay thank you for clarifying ! I honestly had no idea clonazolam existed. Why are you prescribed this over something like clonazopam? It does seem dangerous.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

reaffected said:


> Okay thank you for clarifying ! I honestly had no idea clonazolam existed. Why are you prescribed this over something like clonazopam? It does seem dangerous.


Lol I'm not prescribed. Clonazolam is a research chemical. Technically, it does not count as a drug, thus it is not illegal. It is supposed to be a research chemical for research purposes. The FDA does not approve it for medical use, so it is not scheduled by the DEA because of the fact that it isn't legally treated like a drug.

If is 100% legal if bought and sold under the premises that you are buying or selling a "research" chemical for "research" purposes.

Hope you understood me. If not I'll try to explain it better. The reason I take it is because I don't believe in having to rely on a doctor to decide what to put into my own body. If I want a benzo I will get my hands on a benzo with or without a doctor's help. I don't see the point in visiting 10 doctors until I find one that isn't afraid of prescribing me a benzo. I like being in control. That's why I bought a gram of clonazolam. A gram is 2000 doses. Imagine 2000 Klonopin pills, each 1mg. That is what I have at my disposal. I am the judge to decide what to consume, and doctors and the DEA will not stop me.

I like simplicity in all aspects of life. I don't see the point in struggling when there are easier ways to do things. No need to bother with doctor appointments, health insurance coverage, drug laws etc when I have clonazolam in my hands.

The war on drugs is a joke. I don't accept stupid things. The war on drugs is stupid and I don't conform to stupidity. Instead of jumping through hoops to try getting Xanax I just find an alternative that suits my needs better. In this case, that is where research chemicals come into play.

This is all part of a bigger philosophy of thinking. Life should be simple. I shouldn't jump through hoops when I don't have to. It is all philosophy and economics.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

The disadvantage of using research benzos is that you don't know anything about drug interactions and side effects. How do you know if you can mix it with other drugs or not? Seems pretty risky to me.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

butterz said:


> The disadvantage of using research benzos is that you don't know anything about drug interactions and side effects. How do you know if you can mix it with other drugs or not? Seems pretty risky to me.


All benzos will have the same drug interactions. Just like alcohol and Xanax multiply each others effects, research chemicals benzos and.alcohol do the same with each other.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

But you still don't know anything about how a research chemical is metabolized in the body and if it might interfere with another drug you're taking. With real drugs you can use an interaction checker and then you know if it's safe to be mixed.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

butterz said:


> But you still don't know anything about how a research chemical is metabolized in the body and if it might interfere with another drug you're taking. With real drugs you can use an interaction checker and then you know if it's safe to be mixed.


All other meds I use are safe anyways. Propranalol, celexa, and phenibut all are OK to use with all benzodiazepines.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ben12 said:


> What would you'd say is an equivalent dosage of clonazepam to 10mg of Valium?
> @UltraShy


1 mg Klonopin = 1 mg Xanax = 2 mg Ativan = 10 mg Valium


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tonyhd71 said:


> That's why I bought a gram of clonazolam. A gram is 2000 doses. Imagine 2000 Klonopin pills, each 1mg. That is what I have at my disposal. I am the judge to decide what to consume, and doctors and the DEA will not stop me.


Impressive. I bought 8,000 RC benzos this year:

1,000 clonazelam
1,000 nifoxipam
1,000 diclazepam

Then I got 5,000 diclazpam 2mg for $600 USD.

I normally take 5 or 10 at a time. Never less.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

butterz said:


> But you still don't know anything about how a research chemical is metabolized in the body and if it might interfere with another drug you're taking. With real drugs you can use an interaction checker and then you know if it's safe to be mixed.


You can safely mix any benzo with MAOI (even in huge doses).


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> Impressive. I bought 8,000 RC benzos this year:
> 
> 1,000 clonazelam
> 1,000 nifoxipam
> ...


Woah. How does diclazepam compare to Valium?


----------



## escape reality (Sep 4, 2015)

It turned me into a total klepto. I got arrested for shoplifting while on it (only 1mg -strong stuff). I wouldnt normally shoplift but this stuff erases all your inhibitions, makes you feel invisible, and gives you delusions of sobriety, I felt completely sober but police could tell I was on something. Be careful guys!


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

escape reality said:


> It turned me into a total klepto. I got arrested for shoplifting while on it (only 1mg -strong stuff). I wouldnt normally shoplift but this stuff erases all your inhibitions, makes you feel invisible, and gives you delusions of sobriety, I felt completely sober but police could tell I was on something. Be careful guys!


Yeah this stuff wipes out your memory and makes you feel sober when you aren't. I experienced this myself. This is TOO potent tbh, idk if maybe I just haven't found the "sweet spot" for dosing or if this drug is too potent period. I will need to experiment with lower doses, 0.25-0.375mg.


----------



## Kavlin22 (Dec 14, 2014)

escape reality said:


> It turned me into a total klepto. I got arrested for shoplifting while on it (only 1mg -strong stuff). I wouldnt normally shoplift but this stuff erases all your inhibitions, makes you feel invisible, and gives you delusions of sobriety, I felt completely sober but police could tell I was on something. Be careful guys!


This only happens the first few times you take it, if you take it daily like me for almost a year now you won't act like this at all, right now I am on 2mg per day, I tried to taper off recently but it was a nightmare and I would have lost my job due to the insomnia, I'm back at 2mg and don't know if I will ever get off it, not for a few years anyway. I don't even feel anything off my current dosage, although that's obviouly because I have been taking daily for a year, I know the effects of the drug are still their just not where near as strong when you first start


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Kavlin22 said:


> This only happens the first few times you take it, if you take it daily like me for almost a year now you won't act like this at all, right now I am on 2mg per day, I tried to taper off recently but it was a nightmare and I would have lost my job due to the insomnia, I'm back at 2mg and don't know if I will ever get off it, not for a few years anyway. I don't even feel anything off my current dosage, although that's obviouly because I have been taking daily for a year, I know the effects of the drug are still their just not where near as strong when you first start


Are you taking about clonazePAM or clonazolam ?
Two different drugs.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

@ ultra

If benzos don't work for you properly why do you even take them in such high amounts? Do you not worry about getting dementia cause of them?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

butterz said:


> @ ultra
> 
> If benzos don't work for you properly why do you even take them in such high amounts? Do you not worry about getting dementia cause of them?


Truly gigantic amounts work. Though Soma is more relaxing and Soma is readily available.

I will need to put resources into finding a reliable drug dealer who can get me anything I need or want.

No, dementia doesn't worry me. I have a plan in place for when I am no longer fit to live. I was feeling drugged up at noon today due to a bunch of Soma I took at 5am.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tonyhd71 said:


> Woah. How does diclazepam compare to Valium?


All benzos are about pretty much the same. Of course, when it comes to RC benzos you use as much as you want when they came in a 5,000 pack (which is conservative to their 50,000 pack!)


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> All benzos are about pretty much the same. Of course, when it comes to RC benzos you use as much as you want when they came in a 5,000 pack (which is conservative to their 50,000 pack!)


That's like, a lifetimes supply
:surprise:


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ben12 said:


> That's like, a lifetimes supply
> :surprise:


Not really if you figure I can consume an average of 40 a day.

I assume the folks who buy 50,000 are resellers of them as that seems high to imagine for personal use.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Not really if you figure I can consume an average of 40 a day.
> 
> I assume the folks who buy 50,000 are resellers of them as that seems high to imagine for personal use.


Omg 40 a day? How do you even manage to swallow that many?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Not really if you figure *I can consume an average of 40 a day.*
> 
> I assume the folks who buy 50,000 are resellers of them as that seems high to imagine for personal use.


:eek :fall


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> All benzos are about pretty much the same. Of course, when it comes to RC benzos you use as much as you want when they came in a 5,000 pack (which is conservative to their 50,000 pack!)


Have you tried pyrazolam? Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## escape reality (Sep 4, 2015)

UltraShy said:


> Not really if you figure I can consume an average of 40 a day.


WOW. How does your body tolerate that many drugs? Are you a big guy? Do you eat a lot? And do you need that much just to be 'normal' or are you taking them recreationally?


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Im just going to say Clonazolam is an analog of klonopin but it acts alot more like Xanax in practice. This stuff is at least twice as potent as Xanax, probably more. 0.5mg of clonazolam affected me way more than 1mg of Xanax did.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

escape reality said:


> WOW. How does your body tolerate that many drugs? Are you a big guy? Do you eat a lot? And do you need that much just to be 'normal' or are you taking them recreationally?


At my physical July 20 I weighed in at 269, which could be the weight gain Nardil is known for.

I don't find benzos to be recreational -- it's not like I get any fun out of them. I just get some calming from sufficiently high amounts. I think I had 20 diclazepam today (two doses of 10 each). I've never felt high or euphoric from benzos.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tonyhd71 said:


> Woah. How does diclazepam compare to Valium?


All benzos are basically the same. I've never compared them head to head. 2012 was the last time I had one bottle of Valium and before that I had used Valium in 2003.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tonyhd71 said:


> Have you tried pyrazolam? Any thoughts on that one?


No, but I think that one is in my current purchase. I will report if it's any better or worse than other benzos.


----------



## escape reality (Sep 4, 2015)

UltraShy said:


> At my physical July 20 I weighed in at 269, which could be the weight gain Nardil is known for.
> 
> I don't find benzos to be recreational -- it's not like I get any fun out of them. I just get some calming from sufficiently high amounts. I think I had 20 diclazepam today (two doses of 10 each). I've never felt high or euphoric from benzos.


I know a lot of people don't consider benzos to be recreational bc they don't get any sort of high/euphoria from them. But people who suffer from really bad anxiety like myself get a huge amount of relief from feeling anxiety free (it's like a high imo) Also, some benzos are more euphoric than others, clonazolam is the most euphoric benzo I've tried.


----------



## escape reality (Sep 4, 2015)

tonyhd71 said:


> Have you tried pyrazolam? Any thoughts on that one?


Pyrazolam is the most functional RC benzo I've tried. Great anxiolytic, almost no sedation/ataxia/brain fog. It would be good for stressful situations where you have to think clearly,for example interviews or presentations


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

escape reality said:


> Pyrazolam is the most functional RC benzo I've tried. Great anxiolytic, almost no sedation/ataxia/brain fog. It would be good for stressful situations where you have to think clearly,for example interviews or presentations


Yeah that's what I've read. Clonazolam is too potent for my liking. It always causes either a blackout or severe 
Gaps in my memory. I find etizolam too mild. I'm looking for the right research chemical benzo


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

butterz said:


> But you still don't know anything about how a research chemical is metabolized in the body and if it might interfere with another drug you're taking. With real drugs you can use an interaction checker and then you know if it's safe to be mixed.


Most benzos don't have much drug-drug interactions, most on are metabolized by an enzymes like cytochrome p450 or 3A4, if Clonazolam is like a derivative or metabolite of Clonazepam then this is most likely the case, if not then it's probably more concerning, but I think the more concerning part is whether or not these research chemicals are toxic to the liver since they've never been studied in humans.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't use benzos recreationally but I can easily see it. When I was going into the ER for unknown hyperventilating they always wanted to pass it off as a panic attack and inject me with several mg of ativan. Enough IV ativan is definitely a good feeling that probably goes beyond relieving anxiety. Same when I took 4 times my usual dose of flurazepam. Better than getting drunk on alcohol lol I just have no desire to repeat those levels on purpose without a medical reason. I'm not interested in recreational effects. Just functioning relatively normal.

They don't test every drug that is approved against every drug. They often just use the class to assign the same interaction or not to all of them until someone reports differently. I actually found this muscle relaxants I got given once and gabapentin interacted. I found lots of people reporting it across the internet but officially it is not recorded. Gabapentin rarely interacts with anything and doctors for the most part have no information about this interaction. I'm sure some have come across it but most don't and it's not in their computer. Sometimes it goes the other way and you can have more info than what doctors are relying on from the FDA because you research specific details on a med rather than just what warnings have been applied to other meds in it's class.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

You ain't joking. I took 10 mg of Klonopin the other day and almost took a dirt nap. I thought it would be okay because I can take 30 mg of Ativan (10 times the max dosage) and be fine.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> You ain't joking. I took 10 mg of Klonopin the other day and almost took a dirt nap. I thought it would be okay because I can take 30 mg of Ativan (10 times the max dosage) and be fine.


Klonopin is clonazePAM. I took clonazolam, an analog of klonopin. 0.5mg of clonazolam is equal to 2mg Klonopin. Clonazolam is 4 times more potent than Klonopin. It is s research chemical.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I took 0.5mg of clonazolam the other day and was waiting and waiting to notice something. I don't get it. I haven't been on benzodiazepines in years. They should work.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Do those research chemicals come as powder? Can you even measure 0.5mg accurately?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

butterz said:


> Do those research chemicals come as powder? Can you even measure 0.5mg accurately?


I would want some nice high tech equipment if I'm to ever get a powder form. Especially since the potency is so strong for these drugs. I can see it being very easy to measure out an excess amount by accident and then getting ****ed over from taking too much.

Pellets are better.


----------



## escape reality (Sep 4, 2015)

Ben12 said:


> I took 0.5mg of clonazolam the other day and was waiting and waiting to notice something. I don't get it. I haven't been on benzodiazepines in years. They should work.


If .5mg didnt affect you you probably got bunk product. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

escape reality said:


> If .5mg didnt affect you you probably got bunk product. Where did you buy it?


 Sciencesuppliesdirect.com

The pyrazolam that ordered definitely did something. Just took a 0.5 of clonazolam a couple hours ago and am noticing the beneficial anti anxiety effects.

Not sure as I agree with the 0.5 mg of clonazolam = to 2mg of clonazepam. I would say would like being equal to 1mg of clonazepam.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

escape reality said:


> Pyrazolam is the most functional RC benzo I've tried. Great anxiolytic, almost no sedation/ataxia/brain fog. It would be good for stressful situations where you have to think clearly,for example interviews or presentations


No, but I ordered Pyrazolam (and others) and it just got sent out today from Bristol UK. I ordered 4 benzos -- 3,000 total pills -- which they split into three packages. Three of them are benzos I lack experience with.

Though no benzo has ever produced any sedation or brain fog for me and that would include: Valium, Xanax, Klonopin, Ativan, clonazelam, nefoxipam, diclazepam.


----------



## escape reality (Sep 4, 2015)

UltraShy said:


> Though no benzo has ever produced any sedation or brain fog for me and that would include: Valium, Xanax, Klonopin, Ativan, clonazelam, nefoxipam, diclazepam.


You must be a rare case


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

escape reality said:


> You must be a rare case


I certainly am an oddity. If any MD did a tox screen they'd fall out of their chair looking at the results. They'd wonder how they just had a sophisticated conversation with a man who's loaded like a freight train and most certainly should be unconscious, but who's clearly not at all impaired.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ben12 said:


> Not sure as I agree with the 0.5 mg of clonazolam = to 2mg of clonazepam. I would say would like being equal to 1mg of clonazepam.


I'm sure the stuff I got was real. Failing to realize its potency, I gave one to my mother in July. After a 20 mile drive home which she doesn't recall, I had to carry her into the house where she slept on the floor for 2 or 3 hours. I knew she was in no danger and the standard ER treatment would be a really expensive nap in the hospital. There is a drug that will reverse the effects of benzos, but they avoid it because it's too likely to cause a seizure.

Obviously, I would never have given it to her if I knew it was that strong, but when I use 5 or 10 pills in a single dose, I'm a piss poor judge of potency. To me no benzos are potent. Some weeks later I gave her 0.5 mg of Xanax, which she handled just fine.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I'm sure the stuff I got was real. Failing to realize its potency, I gave one to my mother in July. After a 20 mile drive home which she doesn't recall, I had to carry her into the house where she slept on the floor for 2 or 3 hours. I knew she was in no danger and the standard ER treatment would be a really expensive nap in the hospital. There is a drug that will reverse the effects of benzos, but they avoid it because it's too likely to cause a seizure.
> 
> Obviously, I would never have given it to her if I knew it was that strong, but when I use 5 or 10 pills in a single dose, I'm a piss poor judge of potency. To me no benzos are potent. Some weeks later I gave her 0.5 mg of Xanax, which she handled just fine.


I took two 0.5mg tablets and blacked out. Maybe that one 0.5mg tablet was poor quality or something. I don't know. 1mg was way too strong. I won't be using that much ever.


----------

